# Funny Video - American Idol meets Haunted Overload



## Timbickford (Jan 30, 2009)

Here is a two part spoof video that I worked on for Haunted Overload. It's a spoof on American Idol. Be sure to select HQ in the youtube player to watch in High Quality.


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

pretty cool


----------



## TERBobob (Jan 31, 2009)

and I thought I had too much time on my hands ...


----------



## Timbickford (Jan 30, 2009)

I hear ya on the time thing.

This project was very involved. Our hope was then people would find out about our website by finding this video through American Idol searched etc.

From a technical perspective I was very pleased with the results. This was a green screen project. There were many challenges along the way. The contestants were shot on different days than the judges. So, I had to be on my toes when it came to the script.

Thanks for taking the time to watch.

Tim


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

What program did you use for the animation sequence?


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

oooo i like that! Good job!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Very good! Very funny!


----------



## Timbickford (Jan 30, 2009)

I did not create the animation. It was done by Brian Cribb. You can contact him via his web site. http://www.themightycribb.com/ I am really not sure what program he used. He gave me the final verion in AVI format. I then edited it for time purposes.

I wish I could give you more information.

Sorry.

Tim


----------



## Timbickford (Jan 30, 2009)

This skit was shot in 1080 HD. I should re-release it in HD now that youtube has HD capability.

Thank you for taking the time to watch.


----------



## Zombies R Us (Jul 9, 2009)

"Into the garbage shute flyboy" LMFAO. Great job on the spoof.


----------



## Timbickford (Jan 30, 2009)

Thank you!

It was a ton of work. I just uploaded part 1 in HD to youtube. I hope to get part 2 up soon.

Thanks for taking the time to watch. There are also behind the scenes video of this production on Youtube. Just search for Haunted Overload.

Thanks


----------

